
Why building a smartphone without US tech is impossible - jmsflknr
https://www.hindustantimes.com/tech/here-s-why-building-a-smartphone-without-the-us-tech-is-impossible/story-BeuvBWelB3emXnSgkfGR5J.html
======
smoorman1024
Necessity is the mother of invention. I think a couple of these problems are
overstated and if truly forced to create substitutes many non-US companies
would step up to the challenge.

